# Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen



## fishcatcher99 (6. Juni 2010)

Hi,

Beim Gestrigen Ansitzangeln mit KöFi ist mir ein in zweierlei Hinsicht ärgerliches Missgeschick passiert .  Beim Drill eines kapitalen Hecht / Zander s  ( #c)  Brach mir trotz meines extrem vorsichtigen Drillverhaltens die im Titel genannte Rute . Duch die Bruckstelle , an der die 0.25er Mono vobeischrammte ist natürlich auch noch der Fisch abgerissen #q.

Ich hab schon mit einigen Anglern gesprochen , und die meinte das die Rute an einer ziemlich ungewöhnlichen Stelle gebrochen ist , nämlich 20cm nach der Steckverbindung . Normalerweise sollte eine mittelschwere Spinnrute bei wirklich vorsichtigem Drillverhalten wenigstens mehr halten als die eingesetzte 0.25er Mono .:r

jetzt wollte ich mal wissen , ob es vllt noch jemand so gegenagen ist bei der gleichen rute  oder  vllt Rutenserie. Hier nochmal die genauen Angaben :
Balzer Diabolo 5 Spinn 45 ( Wg 10-45g  / Länge 2.70 ) 

Gruss #h
P.S: Hier noch einige Bilder :


----------



## Anglerjugend (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Ich seh keine Bilder #c


----------



## Sofafischer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Ja die Diablo distance match 3,65 * 2-12g wg
Beim auswerfen. Hatte sie überbleit...


----------



## catfish 69 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

ja das kenn ich, muss woll an der rute liegen!!meine brach ungefähr an der selben stelle hatte aber nur die mit 25gramm wg!!hatte aber ne barbe gehackt, weiss nicht ob die zu stark war oder die rute eifach nur miess!??!konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren da war sie scho ab!!gruss catfish


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Moin Leute,

kenne die Rute nicht.

Aber sorry, eine einigermaßen gute Rute, bricht nicht.
Ist eigel sch...egal, was man damit beim fischen anstellt.
Wenn man bei nem Hänger voll in die Schnur schlägt, könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Aber da ich das machnmal mache, um meine Hänger zu lösen( Ja, weiß ich, is nich gut:q) oder die langsam voll belaste, bricht da gar nichts.
Mir reißt dann irgendwann das Vorfach.

Beim Drill eines Fisches kann eine Rute eigentlich gar nicht brechen.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Theo254 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

also wenn du damit sachgemäß umgegangen bist
würde ich sagen das die rute da schon eine macke bzw. schwachstellte hatte

mir ist mal eine winkelpicker rute beim werfen durchgebrochen
genau auf der steckverbindung..
naja^^


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Balzer stellt in meinen Augen eh nur Schrott her.
Habe selber diverse Artikel der Marke, die mit "Qualität seit 1949" werben, wohl eher "Qualität von 1949".

1) Hab ne Balzer Sbirorute, nach kurzem Einsatz ist die Spitze gebrochen.

2) Balzer Edition Angeltasche (Carry-all Bag), Fehlkonstruktion. Werben mit diesem speziellen abriebsfesten Boden, jedoch ist der Drahtrahmen der durch den ganz normalen Stoff geführt wird der tiefste Punkt. Somit bringt der beste Boden nichts, wenn immer der Drahtrahmen bodenkontakt hat und relativ schnell durchgescheuert ist.

3) Balzer Rucksack. Billigster Klettverschluß, die Außentaschen werden dadurch fast nie wirklich mit dem Rucksack zusammengehalten, löst sich immer. Tragegurte kaum gepolstert, wirklich alles auf Sparflamme hergestellt _(vgl. hab nen DAM Futteral, der hat im Schulterbereich maximale Polsterung + Verbreiterung)_. Vernähung nach Schulnoten 6-

4) Balzer Rollen (60 Euro Klasse). Viele unschöne Kanten mit Grat, schlecht verarbeitet. Hoffe die Rollen funktionieren wenigstens auch bei einem Fisch dran, da ich die zukünftig fischen wollte.

5) Balzer Umhängetasche (Spinntasche). Da gibt es eigentlich wenig zu meckern, ist ja auch einfach nur eine kleine Tasche mit 2 Außentaschen, da kann selbst Balzer wenig falsch machen.


Also Balzer ist für mich gestorben, werde da keine Artikel mehr von kaufen. Das ist alles Gülle was die produzieren, egal ob Rute/Rolle oder anderes Equipment. Da gibt es einfach viel bessere Marken, wo ich mehr Qualität zum gleichen Preis bekomme.


Gruß
LD


----------



## Seele (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Ich weiß, dass die alten Rutenserien der Diabolo gerne gebrochen sind (meine damals am Rollenhalter) aber die wurden anstandslos von Balzer gegen die neue Serie ersetzt. Solltest mal nen Beschwerdebrief schicken.


----------



## Angelzwerg (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Hallo!
Wollte wegen meinem ÄHNLICHEN Problem keinen neuen Tread anfangen, deshalb:
Mir ist meine
Balzer Spin 75 aus der Diabolo-Serie
mit einem Wurfgewicht von
25-75g
beim auswerfen mit einem Wobbler von 50g
10 cm über der Steckverbindung gebrochen  #q.
Die rute ist 3m lang.
Ist das schon mal jemandem bei der gleichen Rute passiert???
Hoffe auf Antworten.
MfG Angelzwerg #h


----------



## reno ateportas (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Ich komm mit Balzer eigentlich recht gut Klar .


----------



## riecken (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Dito habe die diablo 3 Spiro...
Evtl mal zum händler..wen er das nicht glaubt dem trööt zeigen und sagen das es bei balzer wohl mal vorkommen kann


----------



## volkerm (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Das Problem dabei ist, dass man im Zweifel die gleiche Rute wieder, allerdings neu, bekommt.
Ich persönlich würde bei so einem bekannten Mangel damit nicht mehr fischen.


----------



## WK1956 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Hallo,

das Ruten brechen, oft an umöglichen Stellen, kommt leider immer häufiger vor, liegt wohl aauch, zumindest teilweise, an den heute verwendeten Materialien. An einem Hersteller würde ich das Problem nicht festmachen, das habe ich schon bei allen möglichen Herstellern, z.B. Shimano, Balzer, DAm, Exori, Cormoran, Sänger und noch einigen anderen mehr.
Balzer ist da, im Gegensatz zu einigen Anderen, insbesondere Shimano, sehr kulant und vor allem schnell.

Ich würde dir empfehlen zu deinem Händler zu gehen, ihm das Problem zu schildern und um Ersatz zu bitten.
In der Regel bekommst du die Rute problemlos ausgetauscht.

Gruß Werner


----------



## riecken (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Naja mann könnte aber die neue rute z.b. verkaufen weil es kann ja nicht sein das mann sich eine rute kauft biss die kaputgeht und die dan stehen lässt weil die nächste auch kapputgehen kann..


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Hatte mal die ganz leichte Balzer Diabolo. Die leichteste dies da gibt und hatte sie zum Posenfischen missbraucht. Auch keinesfalls überbleit o.Ä. und sie ist bei nem 35cm Rotauge gebrochen. Welches ich dann an der 0,15er Mono rausgehoben habe. :q


----------



## heuki1983 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Hab ne Diablo 5 20-75 gr. seit 2 Jahren als Aalrute im Einsatz!

Bis jetzt ohne Probleme , find die eigentlich garnet schlecht die Rute ....


Gruß


----------



## WK1956 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Hallo,



volkerma schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, dass man im Zweifel die gleiche Rute wieder, allerdings neu, bekommt.
> Ich persönlich würde bei so einem bekannten Mangel damit nicht mehr fischen.


 
ein bekannter Mangel ist der Bruch einer Rute aus einer Serie nun bestimmt nicht. Das dürfte nur ein Einzelfall sein und kommt bei fast allen mir bekannten Marken vor.

Gruß Werner


----------



## riecken (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

es kommt bei jeder vor die rute muss doch nur 1 mal blöd auf i-was gefallen sein..


----------



## SmokaLot (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

nein ist kein Mangel denke ich... mein Kolege fischt auch die 12-35g heavy jig... damit wurden auch schon 90er Hechte ohne Probleme gefangen und auch ordentlichen Zander- "nickern" hat sie mit geflochtener Schnur stand gehalten.


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Moin... Bei dem Bruchbild (sehr glatter Bruch) ist definitiv der Blank an genau der Stelle beschädigt gewesen, z. B. durch Umfallen der Rute und Auftreffen auf eine Kante. Materialfehler bzw. Überlastungsbrüche sehen anders aus...


----------



## Schmid91 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Balzer Diabolo 5 Spin 45 gebrochen*

Ich fische schon länger mit einer "Balzer Magna Magic Hecht 2.70m" mit nem WG von 30-80g in Kombination mit einer Balzer Matrix Blue 825 und habe weder mit Rute noch der Rolle Probleme....Insgesamt nie Probleme mit Balzer gehabt....

Wie Franky bereits gesagt hat, kann ich mir auch nur erklären, dass die Rute bereits einen "Schlag" abbekommen hat....


----------

